# all usb ports randomly disconnect



## TraceBusta (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been having this problem for a little while, but things seem to be escalating now. When using my computer, at seemingly random times my usb ports will all disconnect. The only way to get them back on is to turn off the computer then turn it back on. Also, if I'm listening to music when it disconnects, the music will speed up to about 2x the normal speed (any other system sound playing at the time (i.e. startup sound) will also go at about 2x speed). This started happening when I was using winxp sp2, I've since upgraded to win 7 but the problem still persists. If I have my zune plugged in and I'm transferring files, it will stop after 2 songs, or 14 songs, or 4 songs with an error message saying that it lost connection to the zune. 
At first, this seemed to happen most commonly when I was streaming netflix on my xbox, streaming video files from my pc to my ps3, or ripping audio cd's.
As of yesterday, I think the longest I have been able to use my computer without this happening is about 15-20 minutes. A few times this has happened at the 'select user' screen before windows loads up. This morning I dug up an older keyboard with a PS/2 connection and disconnected my logitech keyboard, but I'm still getting the problem. The ps/2 keyboard will still work, however.

I went into the device manager and none of the usb ports have the yellow exclamation point, every one says it is working, and when the option was available, I unchecked the option that would allow windows to turn off the usb to save power. (3 out of 7 usb ports had that option). After the usb failed, I went back into the device manager checked the properties of the usb, and it says they are all working properly. Also, only 5 out of the 7 ports are showing up. If I plug a mouse into one of the ports I get "USB Device not reconized. One of the usb devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned, and windows does not recognize it."


My system:
http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/R/GTModels/1009051/1009051sp3.shtml with the additions of: 380 watt psu, total of 3 gb ram, geforce 8600 card, insignia speakers (not usb powered)

Here is what I have connected to the ports:
Printer (almost always turned off)
Keyboard, logitech g15 gaming keyboard with my mouse plugged into one of the keyboard usb ports
Zune docking station
Usb cord for my sony cybershot camera (the camera isn't plugged in too often)
Usb cord that I use to charge my ps3 controller, or pull in pictures from my canon powershot camera

This is getting old very fast, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

go back in the device manager and click view, then click show hidden devices. remove all usb entries. reboot twice. see if windows rebuilds the usb tree.
otherwise, i would try a powered hub.


----------



## TraceBusta (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, I uninstalled all usb instances, rebooted, windows rebuilt the tree, rebooted again... and the problem is still there. grrr.

I'll try a powered usb hub as a last resort (I'm trying to not spend money right now).

Anyone else have other suggestions?


----------



## TraceBusta (Oct 31, 2009)

I just looked up some usb hubs, but all I can find are hubs that hook up to the computer through usb, that makes them worthless for me. Anyone know of any that hook up to the PCI slot, or some other way?


----------



## TraceBusta (Oct 31, 2009)

I hate to be that *bump* guy, but I can't believe I stumped everyone here...


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Did your troubles start after the power supply changeout? what are the supplies specs? a 380watt what? 
you changed from intergral video to a geoforce card?


----------

